
Apple: “Quit running those Laptop Hunters ads.” Microsoft: (Maniacal laughter) - transburgh
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/07/15/apple-quit-running-those-laptop-hunters-ads-microsoft-maniacal-laughter/
======
vaksel
I'm a Mac and I'm a PC....

hypocrisy much? although the mac ads were at least good

